# hid's



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

what bulb are yall running for a 98 fourtrax? I have a guy wanting me to install some.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

H6m. it fits directly into the housing like the stock bulb. but your probably going to want to seal it up anyways since the only seal the bulb has is a boot on the wires. you will see what im talkin about once you get in there.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

what about an 07 foreman anyone know


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

do all hondas use the same size bulb?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

nope sure dont


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

oh ok thanks


----------

